# double glazed window plugs



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

Has any one found a supplier of the 7mm plastic plugs found in many motor home and caravan windows 
I removed two from a misted up window and now need a couple of new ones to complete the job 
Found a temp solution using pencil erasers !! 
No help from my local caravan dealer who thinks they are "unavailable" 
Many thanks 
Roger


----------



## wooly (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Try Leisure spares 
Link - http://www.leisurespares.co.uk
They do all the bits for rooflights, windows etc
Michael


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

In another thread Swift mention this company as being a supplier of windows. Maybe they may send you a few?

http://www.polyplastic.nl/

JohnW


----------



## Roger7webster (Oct 10, 2006)

No luck so far, Leisure Spares say they have hundreds of requests for this item but cannot find a supplier!! 
Have emailed Polyplastic and hope they reply 
Roger


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*in a Skiffy*

Hello,

Have you tried Skiffy? They supply a lot of manufacturers with these kind of bits and pieces.

try them

SKIFFY

Please let me know how you go on?

Trev


----------



## 121670 (Mar 24, 2009)

Roger,

Are these the window plugs you require in the picture attached?

These are plugs from a Seitz sliding window. They are designed for you to release any condensation from between the glazing.

The problem with getting hold of these is that they are produced by the plastic's company that manufactures and supplies the glazing for Setiz windows. 
They come with the glazing from the factory and are not therefore a spare part that Setiz themselves aquires.

It has been a problem for a number of years.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Have you tried your dealer ? they check the windows during a hab check so might have them among their boxes of consumables.

There is also this firm who supply caravan seals:

http://www.sealsdirect.co.uk/

* By e-mail: [email protected]
* By telephone: 0845 226 3345 (local rate) or 01425 617722. International +44 845 226 3345 or +44 1425 617722
* By fax: 0845 226 3343 or 01425 610967. International +44 845 226 3343 or +44 1425 610967
* By post: Seals + Direct Ltd, 32 Marley Avenue, New Milton, Hants, BH25 5LJ. UK.

G


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Another search of MHF brings me to this post from last year.

Has anyone seen these plugs available yet?

Cheers

Ben


----------



## blongs (Jan 12, 2009)

Well hopefully these will be them, closest thing I have found so far and for £1.94 I'm willing to take a punt!

Ebay seller


----------

